# OC troubles [Mobility 3450, ATITool, AMD GPU Clock Tool]



## kylezo (Aug 29, 2008)

Hardware I'm workin with:

HP EliteBook 6930p with ATI Radeon Mobility HD 3450 @ 256/512...somethin like that...as many diff. results as I have sys info programs 

Installed the latest Omega drivers (modded with Mobility Modder).

I am ~able~ to change the clock rates now (kinda)...with both ATI Tool and AMD GPU Clock Tool (NOT with ATI Tray Tools at all). I have been checking with GPU-Z but I am kinda confused...

GPU-Z shows me, main pane:

GPU Clock: 550 (sometimes this is 500)
Default Clock: 500

Memory: 700
Default: 700


Sensor pane shows 249/346.

In AMD GPU Clock Tool, current clock is shown as 499.50/693.

Ok, so I don't know who to believe. If I add 21/17, values in GPU-Z should show 270/364. Instead, it shows 253/351.

Also, I set 510/710 in AGCT, and now the values show 506/702.

I don't get why the numbers are all different.

Add 50 to each in AGCT, I get 546/738 (-3/-5 from what I put in) and 273/369 in GPU-Z (-26/-27 from how much I added in AGCT). In the main display it shows 550/743.

I add 100 to GPU in AGCT, I get +95 in AGCT, +50 in GPU-Z main pane, +42 in sensor pane.

But wait, there's more!

ATI Tool!


I ran 'find max mem' for about 20 min and arond 435MHz, my screen started cycling through colors and grayscale.
Ok.


Had to hard power down (hold power for ~8 sec). Not really willing to run any other tests.. =S


So my clocks show in ATI Tool as 249/346. Good so far. I change Core to 349, click set, and it changes to 173/171. Not good. But, the good part is, in GPU-Z, sensor shows 173/171. At least there's some consistancy! But, GPU-Z main pane shows 349/346, which is what i put into ATITool in the first place. *** mate.

I add 50 to each in ATI Tool, I get 148/198 in both ATI Tool sliders and in GPU-Z sensor pane. But I get 299/396 in GPU-Z main pane, which is what I put in. Hit default, and it resets the sliders and the sensor pane to 249/346, and the main pane to 500/700.

I input -40 to each in ATI Tool (209/306) and the sliders/sensor pane show 102/153. Main pane shows 209/306.

Anyways..can anyone help me? Am I missing something? what's the deal here?

Thanks!



PS: just trying to un-underclock here...nothing fancy...got a cooling pad and my machine is plugged in 95% of the time.


----------

